# HCG beta levels at 9-12 dpo?



## loves2snack

Hi there everyone! I have previously had 2 miscarrages, each one. Year apart. I am on my 3rd pregnancy, a year from the last . I had my betas some and they were only at 11. My nurse said that it's perfectly norma, but I think it sounds so low! What were your levels at?


----------



## julesmw

I had one beta at 5.1 and several days later it was 240, so they have to start somewhere. Its whether they are doubling well that you need to be concerned about. 

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## KLMenke

At 10dpo, mine were at 37.3, and at 12dpo, they were at 107.7... after 1 miscarriage, and im now 23 weeks pregnant. Keep in mind, everyone is different! Are they planning on doing another draw? 

good luck and congrats!


----------



## dairymomma

I had a blood draw on CD29 with one of my pregnancies and according to the doctor it came back negative. Two weeks later still no AF so I tested at home and got a blazingly bright BFP. DS will be 4 next month. With my current bubs, my hCG was 38 at 13dpo and 236 4 days later. The dr said, "I'm sorry but you are going to miscarry." I said, "Uh okay. Bye." and promptly switched doctors. I'm now 11+3 with that same bubs that the first doctor said I'd lose before 9 weeks.

As someone else pointed out, that number has to rise from 0 and you had your blood draw done VERY early. I wouldn't worry at this point. It not what the number is but how fast it rises. With DS, my hCG was only around 12000 at 6 weeks and 17000 at 7 weeks yet I still made it to full-term.


----------



## c.m.c

It doesn't matter how low it us as long as it doubles every 48 hrs approximately.


I got a BFP at 9dpo (cd 20 as I think o was day 10 or 11) and my HCG at 10dpo was 67 then at 12dpo was 173 then about a week later if was 20,000!!!!!

I had my edd brought forward by 8 days too 

I think 11 is fine for so early on


----------



## SCgirl

At 11dpo my HCG was 11. I freaked out, and thought it was definitely going to be another chemical. At 14dpo it had gone up to 99, which the doctor was happy with, and made me feel much better. I go back on the 6th to get numbers checked again.

Are you getting yours checked again to see if they're going up?


----------



## SCgirl

Well, despite the great increase, this pregnancy apparently wasn't meant to be. Today my numbers were down to 34. Told to take a 2 month break...


----------

